# Redwood House



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

What do you recommend? 
Its 5000 sq ft.
Some uneven areas from repairs due to carpenter bees.

Final application will be a semi transparent to show as much grain as possible.

Oxalic Acid or Bleach?





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

